# Nuggets should trade some of their depth to get Austin Rivers in NBA draft



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Aiming for greatness, the Nuggets need more firepower if they want to shoot for the NBA championship.
> 
> Here's the target:
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/kiszla/ci_20664421/nuggets-should-trade-some-depth-get-austin-rivers


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great another player that won't pass Gallo the ball. :nonono:

I am not very high on Rivers but if the Nuggets can move into the lottery using Wilson Chandler they should do it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not Rivers but maybe Marshall or Lillard to back up Lawson?
Zeller can play the 4 and 5 and adds some depth. 

That's what I would be looking at as a Nugget.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree that the Nuggets need to consolidate some of their depth in order to have a star that can handle business down the stretch. That was very evident after watching them in the playoffs the last two seasons.

But Austin Rivers is not the answer. Not even close. They need to make a move for Dwight or Deron.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Gotta learn to be patient. McGee and Lawson are still very young. Who knows, they might be the stars you're looking for. They were good enough to get to the second round and they are only getting more experience and better. 

You already have Afflalo.And very good defender in Brewer. Why draft someone shorter, less team oriented and only 19 ? Lawson is gonna be taking the last shots for a while here anyways. They just traded away selfishness and got better. Why bring it back with Rivers ?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets lost in the first round.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

River would be just another guy in the crowd on that team. No way you consolidate for someone just as good as anyone you were consolidating


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LA68 said:


> Gotta learn to be patient. McGee and Lawson are still very young. Who knows, they might be the stars you're looking for. *They were good enough to get to the second round* and they are only getting more experience and better.
> 
> You already have Afflalo.And very good defender in Brewer. Why draft someone shorter, less team oriented and only 19 ? Lawson is gonna be taking the last shots for a while here anyways. They just traded away selfishness and got better. Why bring it back with Rivers ?


Were they now?

McGee and Lawson are not good enough and will never be good enough to be the best players on a contender. I actually like Lawson and think that he can become a high level starter in this league, but he's not Chris Paul.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dre said:


> River would be just another guy in the crowd on that team. No way you consolidate for someone just as good as anyone you were consolidating


Exactly. He's a solid guard but that's pretty much it. Would be a great player to bring off the bench for some instant offense, though. But that's really the last of the Nuggets' concerns at this point. I don't get this article.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The reason the Nuggets couldn't advance is that they were so woeful from the perimeter and that is where they need to improve. They have some guys who should hit outside shots better than they do, so it's possible that they could get a good deal better without making a major move.


----------

